# Top down Summer lace cardigan - knit



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1263.html


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

LOVELY pattern...thanks for sharing. Lots of goodies on the site. Thank you!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, I have some cotton blend dk yarn that will look great in that pattern.


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for! Thanks.


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Anyone tried using Tensel yarn?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a nice summer sweater, now on my to do list! Thank you!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This would be a nice sweater for summer - thanks.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

great summer sweater for good


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks. Bookmarked for future.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Great link......maybe if you knit this, the snow will go away 


didough said:


> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1263.html


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice sweater, and top down, great. Thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lemed1957 (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for the share


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you notice the Leaves Jacket too? Really nice pattern site, thanks!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Nice one for my Florida daughter ---- thanks!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that site - so many lovely patterns and free !!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

another pretty one!


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I love this. I especially appreciate that it comes in plus sizes!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty--thank you!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is very pretty, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

This is lovely! Thanks!


----------

